# General > Recipes >  request* recipe for a kedgery?

## cesare

i used to get it as a kid it had fish and other things in it was deliciouse jus wondering if any one new the recipe or a web site i could get the recipe  from

----------


## Piglet

450g (1lb) Smoked Haddock Fillets 
175g (6oz) Long Grain Rice 
3 Eggs 
50g (2oz) Butter 
Fresh Parsley Cook the rice until tender. 
Drain well and rinse under cold water, then spread out to dry. 
Boil the eggs until hard. 
Place the haddock in a large pan with enough water to cover, simmer for 10-15 minutes, until tender. 
Drain, skin and flake the haddock, removing any bones. 
Chop one egg and quarter the other two. 
Place the butter to a large frying pan, add the rice, haddock and chopped egg . 
Cook moderate heat for about 5 minutes, until hot. 
Place on to a warmed serving dish and garnish with chopped parsley and quartered eggs.

----------


## dirdyweeker

......and for a nice change , add a little curry powder. Fairly spices it up.

----------


## golach

*Ingredients*
50g/2oz butter
3 spring onions, chopped
2 tsp curry powder
150g/5½oz rice
125g/5oz smoked haddock, cut into cubes
100ml/3fl oz cream
150ml/¼ pint chicken stock
handful of fresh parsley, chopped


*Method*
1. Preheat a large saucepan.
2. Melt the butter in the saucepan and add the spring onion. Fry until soft.
3. Add the curry powder and the rice and stir well.
4. Add the chicken stock and bring the rice to the boil. Cook for five minutes.
5. Just before taking the rice off the boil, add the haddock, cream and parsley.
6. Serve while hot.
Cooking time less than 10 mins

----------


## cesare

thanks for that much aprreicated ill try it on thursday for dinner

----------


## henry20

How very strange - I've not had kedgiree in AGES and was thinking yesterday that I should look for a recipe.  Glad I stumbled on this thread  :Smile:   Unfortunately, its only unsmoked haddock I have in the house - just wouldn't be the same  :Frown:

----------


## changilass

We were given some smoked salmon in a hamper, as neither hubby or myself are keen on it, I used it to make kedgeree.  Nicest kedgeree ever, just a shame can't afford to do it more often.

----------

